# How privileged or oppressed are you?



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 11, 2016)

This a self analysis someone shared on twitter they found on tumblr by a SJW  of how "privlieged" or "oppressed" you are

I got 13 privilege and 1 oppression.

share your scores


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Dec 11, 2016)

I got a 14.

Because I'm perfect.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 11, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> I got a 14.
> 
> Because I'm perfect.


YOU RACIST MISYGNOSTIC FASCIST BIGOT!


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 11, 2016)

What do I win if I'm an old, poor, autistic, illiterate, infertile, non-binary African transwoman who practices witchcraft?


----------



## VK 996 (Dec 11, 2016)

4 oppression
7 or 8 privilege (depending on whether having a mental illness makes me "able-bodied" or not in tumblrspeak lmao)

EDIT: went from 3 to 4 oppression because i'm not european


----------



## millais (Dec 11, 2016)

Shouldn't the "old/young" axis be flipped? Old people had more privilege than young people because they got to vote in Trump and Brexit, no?


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 11, 2016)

millais said:


> Shouldn't the "old/young" axis be flipped? Old people had more privilege than young people because they got to vote in Trump and Brexit, no?


True, but then again this is SJWism so fuck logic.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 11, 2016)

Sperglord Dante said:


> What do I win if I'm an old, poor, autistic, illiterate, infertile, non-binary African transwoman who practices witchcraft?


Just virtue signaling asspats and the ability to automatically "win" any argument with a white cis shitlord.


----------



## Brit Crust (Dec 11, 2016)

8 privilege and 3 oppression points, huh.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 11, 2016)

I got 10 privileged and 3 oppression,what do I win?


----------



## Caesare (Dec 11, 2016)

14, though this is a bullshit test.


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 11, 2016)

Spoiler: My Score



Privilege: 11
Male and Masculine
Male
White
European in Orgin (Not sure if this counts if you're a white American).
Heterosexual
Able-bodied
Credentialed, Highly Literate
Young
Anglophones (I believe English is one of the best languages in the world because you can use it to communicate a large number of complex ideas).
Light, Pale (Celtic ancestry)
Fertile

Oppression: 3
Minority Religion (if you count Atheism as a minority)
Working Class
Unattractive (Not ugly, but more Average, and I'm kinda fat)

Total = 11 - 3 = 8 Privilege


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 11, 2016)

9 privilege, 5 oppression

It becomes 10/4 if you count all Christianity together as a single religion, but my sect in particular is minority. And yes, I'm counting myself as both white and POC due to mixed ancestry.


----------



## TsumTsum (Dec 11, 2016)

8 priviledge and 6 oppressed. 

Muh oppreshun pls send me moni.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 12, 2016)

6 privilege and 5 oppressed.

Being unattractive kind of doesn't count if you got someone tho, right?


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 12, 2016)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> 9 privilege, 5 oppression
> 
> It becomes 10/4 if you count all Christianity together as a single religion, but my sect in particular is minority. And yes, I'm counting myself as both white and POC due to mixed ancestry.


I was gonna put minority religion but that only counts in my area I'm catholic which has a low population vs the majority which is methodist, Seventh day adventist and christian reformed.

breaking it down I'm privileged in every way except economic class, Im broke AF.


----------



## DancinTim (Dec 12, 2016)

8 Privilege/4 oppression 
some of these are odd to me, are pale poc privileged? what could be considered young or old? Many tumblr users always say ageism is older people(their parents) keeping young kids from doing reckless behaviors (bedtime is at 10)


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 12, 2016)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> breaking it down I'm privileged in every way except economic class, Im broke AF.


SJWs rarely truly concern themselves with economic class unless they're e-begging for free shit for themselves.
I could be remembering wrong but I swear I've seen it argued that a homeless white man still has more privilege than Dr. Dre.


----------



## Lurkman (Dec 12, 2016)

8 privilege, 4 oppressed

I'm still a white male though so clearly this doesn't count and I still have too much privilege.


----------



## Mantequilla (Dec 12, 2016)

7 privileged and 4 oppresion

These really vary a lot though and obviously make no sense
I mean... what's the difference between white and being paled skin? Is it ethnicity? What about european countries that are first world and aren't anglophone, by this chart that means they have an oppression point

I seriously had to search a lot of these terms to understand what they mean


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Dec 12, 2016)

Honestly, the only privilege that absolutely matters these days is class prvilege but social justice warriors and tumblrinas refuse to acknowledge that such a thing even exists.


----------



## HighwayOverpass (Dec 12, 2016)

How exactly is being infertile a form of oppression? I wasn't aware there is a bias against infertile people, but then again, I guess I've never been in a social situation where we all sit around and chat about whether or not we can have kids and then oppress those who can't.



Spoiler



Anyway, I got 11 privileges and 2 oppressions and I am feeling spectacularly about myself.


----------



## Muttnik (Dec 12, 2016)

8 for privilege and 3 for oppressed. 

It warms my heart to see how people seek to measure me simply for existing. Also, if a person starts out as working class/poor and applies themselves to achieve a middle class/rich position, does that mean we can shit on them for taking action to better their situation? I mean, they CLEARLY don't know what true misfortune is.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 12, 2016)

5 Privileged, 5 Oppressed.
Privileged for being paler than the average Kuwaiti and being a cis male to boot
Oppressed for being a Muslim


----------



## Wafflez (Dec 12, 2016)

9/5


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Dec 12, 2016)

12/2. Wow, I'm absolute scum.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Dec 12, 2016)

Lotsa subhumans in this thread


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 12, 2016)

11/3
guess I deserve a few death threats, I've earned it clearly.


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Dec 12, 2016)

4 oppressed - unattractive, lesbian, female, PoC
6 privileged  - credentialed, able-bodied, fertile, upper-middle class, anglophone, young


----------



## Autosexual (Dec 12, 2016)

9 priviledge
5 oppression

They forgot to add overweight vs healthy weight. I'm surprised considering how 'fat positive' Tumblr is. I mean, they added like 3 different ways to say 'white'.


----------



## shibbolethal (Dec 12, 2016)

9 privilege.
5 oppression, because I'm an ugly faggot.
Also, why is fertile/infertile on here? That's really bizarre. How would somebody be oppressed for not being able to biologically have kids?


----------



## r00 (Dec 12, 2016)

Why is speaking english in a predominantly  english speaking country considered a privilege? Why is being born european a privilege?


----------



## DZ 305 (Dec 12, 2016)

13 AND 1 BITCHES

though I don't consider attractiveness relevant since it is a subjective idea.


----------



## Mountain Dew (Dec 12, 2016)

11 privilege, 3 oppressed 

Great. Too bad most of the people taking this test are faking half of the "oppressed" things, and calling the fact that you're female "being oppressed." Which is not true in first world countries (where most SJWs hail from.)


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Dec 12, 2016)

9 privileges and 1 oppression, the 1 oppression being that I'm female. lul   
But seriously, since when was being pale a privilege? I get so much shit for my pasty skin. 



Spoiler: powerlevel



I recently went to Turkey and was nicknamed 'white angel' by a number of creepy guys. Literally every time someone would come speak to me they'd start the conversation with ', you're so white!!!!'


----------



## Baloney Face (Dec 12, 2016)

None of this old fashioned "worker solidarity" shit. That can mean maybe listening to someone minimally better off than yourself.

Let's play can-you-top-this with how oppressed we are.

That'll show the bastards.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 12, 2016)

HighwayOverpass said:


> How exactly is being infertile a form of oppression? I wasn't aware there is a bias against infertile people, but then again, I guess I've never been in a social situation where we all sit around and chat about whether or not we can have kids and then oppress those who can't.


Not to mention that some people are infertile by choice, so this shit is fucking dumb.


----------



## 2spooky (Dec 12, 2016)

I like how this thread has successfully managed to get a bunch of Kiwis to powerlevel in the name of mocking SJWs. Good job guys.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Dec 12, 2016)

11 privilege and 2 oppression and 100 don't give a fuck


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 12, 2016)

What is "attractive" supposed to mean? Physically attractive? Able to get a date? Are they implying that there's some universal standard of physical attractiveness? Because that sounds like the sort of thing a shitlord would say.


----------



## Nehelenia (Dec 12, 2016)

(Welp, been lurking for months, time to take babysteps towards actual contribution.)

8 privilege, 5 oppressed. Where are my pitybux, dang it.

(Had trouble with the religion one, though. Catholic from a Catholic area now living somewhere mostly Protestant, so... ??)


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 12, 2016)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What is "attractive" supposed to mean? Physically attractive? Able to get a date? Are they implying that there's some universal standard of physical attractiveness? Because that sounds like the sort of thing a shitlord would say.


same goes for old/young. There are people who think that 28 is ancient, and other people who think 40 is still a 'kid'.


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

Nehelenia said:


> (Welp, been lurking for months, time to take babysteps towards actual contribution.)
> 
> 8 privilege, 5 oppressed. Where are my pitybux, dang it.
> 
> (Had trouble with the religion one, though. Catholic from a Catholic area now living somewhere mostly Protestant, so... ??)



I put down Catholic as "minority religion" personally, just being in the U.S. in general.

But I'm also Attractive.


----------



## bishie-gender (Dec 12, 2016)

8 privilege/5 or 6 oppression (based upon how certain things might be scored). 

Of course, I could always drop one of those privileges and call myself ugly to rack up a whopping 7 whole oppressions.


----------



## lazerbot (Dec 12, 2016)

8/5 and I need at least $400 for a week of tard meds so pay me nao


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 12, 2016)

use off topic for things like this.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 10, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> use off topic for things like this.



Moved to General.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Mar 10, 2017)

8 privilege, 4 oppressed. Skipped several questions because ... how the hell should I know? What counts as old or young? Isn't attractiveness kind of a subjective thing? Also, what counts as European or non-European if you're mixed? What about mixed but white-passing?

Also, I was very surprised not to see "fat" on the "oppressed" side of things. Never known an SJW to miss an opportunity like that.


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 10, 2017)

10 and 3
Why the fuck is being fertile a privilege? If anything it seems like it wouldn't because then you might have kids you can't afford.
Also you can't tell someone is bi or their religion just by looking at them.
I'm bi but it has literally never affected my life in any way because I just don't tell people who might be idiots about it.
I do know lots of people who flaunt it like crazy when they don't ever even date anyone same sex and never have. That may be the problem there.



Purmojemvits said:


> To state the obvious, of course everyone with more than 3 brain cells see the problems of these black and white "are you oppresses or need of privilege check" tests, but what bothers me on these things, is the question is this America Edition or international edition?
> 
> Moreover is your old uncle Carl oppressed because of his age even if he lived at time he got house at reasonable price and found job immediately when you privileged young fuck are still unemplyed after sending CV to every possible Place to pay your student loan big as mortgage top of your huge ass mortgage?
> 
> ...



It's SJWs. Stuff outside of North America doesn't exist except for Russia (bad hackers who made Trump president) and the Middle East (wonderful paradise)


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 10, 2017)

13 privileged, 1 "oppression" (of course they put female in there).


----------



## Conrix (Mar 10, 2017)

melty said:


> Why the fuck is being fertile a privilege?



Because transtrenders can't get pragernet and form babby.

Also I don't even need to take this quiz, I'm so privileged that my existence oppresses normies.


----------



## SCWaltz (Mar 10, 2017)

In that meter I would describe myself as people of colour. Like when I get to any fast food, as big as McDonalds, they make me wait in line fo my stuff, like???


----------



## Wafflez (Mar 10, 2017)

Conrix said:


> Because transtrenders can't get pragernet and form babby.
> 
> Also I don't even need to take this quiz, I'm so privileged that my existence oppresses normies.



You mean pregnant. "Pragernet" sounds like what someone would call the web page of PragerU.


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 10, 2017)

r00 said:


> Why is speaking english in a predominantly  english speaking country considered a privilege? Why is being born european a privilege?




:autism: privilege


----------



## Calooby (Mar 11, 2017)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> I put down Catholic as "minority religion" personally, just being in the U.S. in general.
> 
> But I'm also Attractive.


Sorry, Attractive and Catholic doesn't go in the same post.

I have the privilege to fuck people's assholes off should they enter my void. So I think I'm happy there.


----------



## Foltest (Mar 11, 2017)

13 goodboy points and 2 oppression points.


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 11, 2017)

According to this test, I have maximum privilege. Life is good.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 13, 2017)

12 privileged and 2 oppressed, stupid vagina


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Mar 13, 2017)

If we are actually talking about privilege then because I am middle class and come from a middle class/upper middle class suburb from Long Island of all fucking places, I can say that I am definitely rather privileged, as class is the one privilege that is universal and the one privilege that actually matters in this day and age.


----------



## Jackal (Mar 14, 2017)

8 privilege, 4 oppression.

I'm going to avoid powerleveling and simply say that calling me any sort of "privileged" is the biggest load of bullshit and really sort of hilarious. By virtue of several factors I am a special oppressed baby and should be coddled by all.

But hey, I'm a white dude, so I rule the world or something, right?


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Mar 14, 2017)

sikotik said:


> SJWs rarely truly concern themselves with economic class unless they're e-begging for free shit for themselves.
> I could be remembering wrong but I swear I've seen it argued that a homeless white man still has more privilege than Dr. Dre.
> 
> View attachment 161990


A spoiled narcissistic cunt named Tre Melvin also tried to make this pathetic point.


Spoiler: click to see his stupidiy dissected by a part Puerto Rican shitlord


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 14, 2017)

I love how "attractive" and "unattractive" always make it in there. Man, the left is self-conscious.


----------



## shoebill (Mar 14, 2017)

This is stupid i doubt this was made as anyhting but a joke
white privlegee is me not trusting U becaue u have a higher chance of being a serial killer  yea i been watching criminal minds.


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 14, 2017)

Improved version.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 18, 2021)

I got my post deleted for saying the gamer word so I'd say pretty fucking oppressed right about now.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Aug 18, 2021)

14 for privilege, shit yeah. 

1, technically 2 points on oppression.


----------



## draggs (Aug 18, 2021)

14 and 0 bitches


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 18, 2021)

I got like. 5 each. So I assume that opens a black hole


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 18, 2021)

11 privileged and 1 unprivileged 

bring on the cross, crucify the heretic!


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 18, 2021)

Maybe this is my literacy privilege talking, but privilege does not have a D in it, fellas.


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 18, 2021)

draggs said:


> 14 and 0 bitches


Autism is a disability so technically you are 14 and 1.


----------



## Florence Sargent (Aug 18, 2021)

11 and 3? This is incredibly hard when your parents decided to be dirty cross breeders.


----------



## draggs (Aug 18, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Autism is a disability so technically you are 14 and 1.


I ain't nevuh bin diagnoosed


----------



## Baby Cakes (Aug 18, 2021)

9/3


----------

